# biting at the bit



## hightower* (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi everyone we are a married couple still living in England but very keen to move to spain ,I have a brother who lives in Almeria ( mojacar ) so we are keen to move within about 50/60 mile radius sadly I have to work for two more years before we can relocate this will make me 63 years young so my question is regarding health care , will I need to get health care insurance and would we be eligible for free health care once we become retirement age . many thanks in advance for any advice .


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

You are in the wrong section. La Tasca is for members to discuss any subject, not necessarily related to Spain. Maybe the mods will move your post to the main Spainish forum. 
Use the search button to look for related subjects. Also have a look in the FAQs at top of the forum' Welcome


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry that looks confusing. In the main Spain page there are 'sticky' subjects at the start and the FAQs are there


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try looking here. It's the best link that I have found . If you have any questions it's probably better to ask them on this health care thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1437185-informative-site-about-healthcare-spain.html


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

hightower* said:


> Hi everyone we are a married couple still living in England but very keen to move to spain ,I have a brother who lives in Almeria ( mojacar ) so we are keen to move within about 50/60 mile radius sadly I have to work for two more years before we can relocate this will make me 63 years young so my question is regarding health care , will I need to get health care insurance and would we be eligible for free health care once we become retirement age . many thanks in advance for any advice .


Hi Hightower, 

Yes, at 63 both you and your OH will need to have full private healthcare cover before you can apply for residency. As for eligibility to free healthcare through the S1 scheme after Brexit is another matter. Nobody knows what will happen after Brexit other that what has been agreed so far, and that being that if you are a fully legal resident in Spain on Brexit day or up to the end of the transition period your entitlement will stay the same. After legally living in Spain for a full year you can apply to join the Spanish healthcare system through the Convenio especial whereas you pay around 60 euro a month each and that entitles you to full Spanish healthcare cover for yourselves but after 65 years of age it shoots up to about €157 each per month. 

At the moment, to become fully legal residents you will have to sign on the foreigners register after living in Spain for 90 days and need to prove to the authorities that you have full healthcare cover for yourself and all dependants and have enough regular income so not to be a burden on the state, although if you have a nice lump sum in the bank that will often suffice. After 183 days you will automatically become tax residents and are required to pay taxes to the Spanish tax man instead of HMRC. 

Do research on all those subjects including the Modelo 720 in which you have to declare your total worldwide wealth including amounts in bank accounts and any property ownership in any country. 

Things can often sound more complicated than they really are, but taken 1 by 1 are straight forward. 

Steve


----------



## hightower* (Jun 10, 2018)

oops my apologies


----------



## hightower* (Jun 10, 2018)

tebo53 said:


> Hi Hightower,
> 
> Yes, at 63 both you and your OH will need to have full private healthcare cover before you can apply for residency. As for eligibility to free healthcare through the S1 scheme after Brexit is another matter. Nobody knows what will happen after Brexit other that what has been agreed so far, and that being that if you are a fully legal resident in Spain on Brexit day or up to the end of the transition period your entitlement will stay the same. After legally living in Spain for a full year you can apply to join the Spanish healthcare system through the Convenio especial whereas you pay around 60 euro a month each and that entitles you to full Spanish healthcare cover for yourselves but after 65 years of age it shoots up to about €157 each per month.
> 
> ...


 thanks for the info steve


----------

